# قالوا عن الصداقة والحب



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

قالوا عن الصداقة والحب

· قال حكيم: اهتم بالرفيق قبل الطريق.
· وقيل: من شروط المرافقة، الموافقة.
· الحب الذى لا يتجدد ، يتحول أحيانا الى روتين.
· حياة بلا أصدقاء، هى جنازة بلا مشيعين.
· قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: هناك طريقة تستطيع ان تقضى بها 
على عدوك، وهى أن تحول العدو الى صديق.
· وقال أيضا: من لا توافقك صداقته، لا تتخذه لك عدواً.
· قال احدهم: من سوء التعامل أنك لا تستطيع ان تكسب صديقا، 
وأسوا من هذا، ان تفقد صديقا بعد حصولك عليه.
· وقال اخر: احتفظ دائما بحفره صغيرة تدفن فيها اخطاء أصدقائك.
· قولهم ان" الحب اعمى" مبالغة. وانما" الحب "بعين واحدة ( 
ميخائيل نعيمه).
· كل عداوة ترجى ازالتها، الا عداوة من عادالك عن حسد.
· الفيل لايزعجنا بل الذبابة.
· انزع الحب من الارض،تصبح قبراً.
· الصديق الذى يعرفك فى احزانك، لابد ستعرفه فى افراحك.
· قال احد الادباء: صديقى هو الذى يساعدنى، وليس الذى يوقفنى.
· الحب هو العاطفة التى تبذل ذاتها لاجل غيرها.
· اقبل عذر الذى يجئ الى باب دارك ( مثل شعبى).
· ليس صديقاً من يبلع لك الزلط، انما صديقك من ينبهك الى الغلط.
· من عاش بدون حب، مات فى يوم مولده.
· أتريد أن تحب شيئاً، تخيل انك ستفقده.
· انسان وحيد هو انسان يقيم الاسوار، ولا يمد الجسور.
· الصديقان الحميمان اذا اتفقا على موعد ، ذهب كل منهما اليه 
قبل الاخر.
· الحب هو أن تفضل شخصاً أخر على نفسك.
· الحب تشعله الغيرة وتحرقه الخيانة.
· ان قلت لى من هم اصدقاؤك أقول لك من انت.
· الصديق المزيف كالظل يمشى ورائى عندما اكون فى الشمس ويختفى 
عندما اكون فى الظلام.
· المحبه تبنى والعداوة تهدم.والذى يبنى يصعد دائماً الى فوق.
· زهرة واحدة لا تصنع حديقة.
· قال اديب فرنسى: ليس الحب بين اثنين، أن يتطلع كل منهما الى 
الاخر، بل يتطلع كلاهما فى ذات الاتجاه.
· أن تحب الان هذا سهل. وان يستمر حبك سنوات فهذا من أصعب الامور


من كتاب مختارات الادب والحكمة والامثال الشعبية لقداسة البابا 
شنودة الثالث


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلمات حكم فعلا

شكرا يا ميرنا*


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*thank u Mirna 4 these nice words*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا الك على هي الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي  ياميرنا  على الحكم الجميلة


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 فبراير 2007)

قال حكيم: اهتم بالرفيق قبل الطريق









·       وقيل: من شروط المرافقة، الموافقة.

·       الحب الذى لا يتجدد ، يتحول أحيانا الى روتين.

·       حياة بلا أصدقاء، هى جنازة بلا مشيعين.

·       قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: هناك طريقة تستطيع ان تقضى بها على عدوك، وهى أن تحول العدو الى صديق.

·       وقال أيضا: من لا توافقك صداقته، لا تتخذه لك عدواً.

·       قال احدهم: من سوء التعامل أنك لا تستطيع ان تكسب صديقا، وأسوا من هذا، ان تفقد صديقا بعد حصولك عليه.

·       وقال اخر: احتفظ دائما بحفره صغيرة تدفن فيها اخطاء أصدقائك.

·       قولهم ان" الحب اعمى" مبالغة. وانما" الحب "بعين واحدة ( ميخائيل نعيمه).

·       كل عداوة ترجى ازالتها، الا عداوة من عادالك عن حسد.

·       الفيل لايزعجنا بل الذبابة.

·       انزع الحب من الارض،تصبح قبراً.

·       الصديق الذى يعرفك فى احزانك، لابد ستعرفه فى افراحك.

·       قال احد الادباء: صديقى هو الذى يساعدنى، وليس الذى يوقفنى.

·       الحب هو العاطفة التى تبذل ذاتها لاجل غيرها.

·       اقبل عذر الذى يجئ الى باب دارك ( مثل شعبى).

·       ليس صديقاً من يبلع لك الزلط، انما صديقك من ينبهك الى الغلط.

·       من عاش بدون حب، مات فى يوم مولده.

·       أتريد أن تحب شيئاً، تخيل انك ستفقده.

·       انسان وحيد هو انسان يقيم الاسوار، ولا يمد الجسور.

·       الصديقان الحميمان اذا اتفقا على موعد ، ذهب كل منهما اليه قبل الاخر.

·       الحب هو أن تفضل شخصاً أخر على نفسك.

·       الحب تشعله الغيرة وتحرقه الخيانة.

·       ان قلت لى من هم اصدقاؤك أقول لك من انت.

·       الصديق المزيف كالظل يمشى ورائى عندما اكون فى الشمس ويختفى عندما اكون فى الظلام.

·       المحبه تبنى والعداوة تهدم.والذى يبنى يصعد دائماً الى فوق.


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## christ my lord (21 فبراير 2007)

maro el sha2ia قال:


> · وقيل: من شروط المرافقة، الموافقة.​
> 
> · الحب الذى لا يتجدد ، يتحول أحيانا الى روتين.​
> · حياة بلا أصدقاء، هى جنازة بلا مشيعين.​
> ...


 
حكم كلها روعة .. كنت عاوز اختار حاجة معينة لقيتهم كلهم
فى الصميم .. شكراا ليكى يا بنت الفادى على الكلام
الجميل دة​


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*الصداقة والحب*

قالوا عن الصداقة والحب
قال حكيم: اهتم بالرفيق قبل الطريق.
·       وقيل: من شروط المرافقة، الموافقة.
·       الحب الذى لا يتجدد ، يتحول أحيانا الى روتين.
·       حياة بلا أصدقاء، هى جنازة بلا مشيعين.
·       قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: هناك طريقة تستطيع ان تقضى بها على عدوك، وهى أن تحول العدو الى صديق.
·       وقال أيضا: من لا توافقك صداقته، لا تتخذه لك عدواً.
·       قال احدهم: من سوء التعامل أنك لا تستطيع ان تكسب صديقا، وأسوا من هذا، ان تفقد صديقا بعد حصولك عليه.
·       وقال اخر: احتفظ دائما بحفره صغيرة تدفن فيها اخطاء أصدقائك.
·       قولهم ان" الحب اعمى" مبالغة. وانما" الحب "بعين واحدة ( ميخائيل نعيمه).
·       كل عداوة ترجى ازالتها، الا عداوة من عادالك عن حسد.
·       الفيل لايزعجنا بل الذبابة.
·       انزع الحب من الارض،تصبح قبراً.
·       الصديق الذى يعرفك فى احزانك، لابد ستعرفه فى افراحك.
·       قال احد الادباء: صديقى هو الذى يساعدنى، وليس الذى يوقفنى.
·       الحب هو العاطفة التى تبذل ذاتها لاجل غيرها.
·       اقبل عذر الذى يجئ الى باب دارك ( مثل شعبى).
·       ليس صديقاً من يبلع لك الزلط، انما صديقك من ينبهك الى الغلط.
·       من عاش بدون حب، مات فى يوم مولده.
·       أتريد أن تحب شيئاً، تخيل انك ستفقده.
·       انسان وحيد هو انسان يقيم الاسوار، ولا يمد الجسور.
·       الصديقان الحميمان اذا اتفقا على موعد ، ذهب كل منهما اليه قبل الاخر.
·       الحب هو أن تفضل شخصاً أخر على نفسك.
·       الحب تشعله الغيرة وتحرقه الخيانة.
·       ان قلت لى من هم اصدقاؤك أقول لك من انت.
·       الصديق المزيف كالظل يمشى ورائى عندما اكون فى الشمس ويختفى عندما اكون فى الظلام.
·       المحبه تبنى والعداوة تهدم.والذى يبنى يصعد دائماً الى فوق.
·       زهرة واحدة لا تصنع حديقة.
·       قال اديب فرنسى: ليس الحب بين اثنين، أن يتطلع كل منهما الى الاخر، بل يتطلع كلاهما فى ذات الاتجاه.
·       أن تحب الان هذا سهل. وان يستمر حبك سنوات فهذا من أصعب الامور" 
منقوول


----------



## ramrom88 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اوى اوى


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2008)

حكم جميله اووووووووووووووووى يا ميرنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

راااااااااائع يا ميرنا 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

coptic man قال:


> *كلمات حكم فعلا*
> 
> *شكرا يا ميرنا*


 ميرسى يا مينا نورت ​


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

firas قال:


> *شكرا الك على هي الموضوع الجميل *


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> مرسي ياميرنا على الحكم الجميلة


 اروووج نورت ​


----------



## روبير منير فايز (23 فبراير 2009)

موضوع  حلو  توووى يا ميرنا 
وعايزين الجديد


----------



## روبير منير فايز (23 فبراير 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

موضوع حلو أوووى يا ميرنا 
وعايزين الجديد


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

رااااائع جدااااااا يا ميرنا
شكراااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sunny man (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الاقوال الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

